# RomStats: get real stats about roms, devs, devices,...



## adlx (Jun 6, 2011)

So you are a rom modder/dev and you want to have real stats about your rom? I'm pretty sure you do :-D









You probably have those question unanswered right now:

how many users installed and are using your rom?
which versions of your rom are your users running?
people stop using your rom, what rom do they install in replacement of yours?
what is your share of the rom market, compared to other devs?
where are your users from?
and so on...
Imagine getting graphs, pie charts,.. with all those data? Would be awesome, right? It is!

*RomStats*






To start gathering data that I've prepared a small app, RomStats (see note (1)). It's meant to be installed by modders & rom devs into their roms, any rom!

When installed in a rom, the app will show a notification in the notif bar after the first boot (right after installing the rom) asking the user to participate in stats.

After the user agree, ANONYMOUS data are send to a database online.

So, if you are a dev, and are interested in that, show you interest here, and install the app in your roms so data start to be collected.

I hope people see the potential behind this, and start to implement it in their roms. I'll probably need some help from web developers & reporting-skilled guys :-D.

At the moment, as a proof of concept of the web site, you can go to *this page*. there are few stats for the moment, I'll try to enhance them later.

*How to install the app in your roms*:

This should be done by the rom's dev.
If you are an Adlxmod user, YES you can install RomStats right from the Market, it will recognize all the latest Adlxmod version out-of-the-box :-D
If you are a user of any other rom, request to you dev to include RomStats in his rom :-D

1. Download the app: *RomStats (Android Market) http://bit.ly/lhyXCF*
2. Place the apk in /system/app (in your update.zip)
3. *Add those 3 lines to /system/build.prop*, changing the value to reflect your dev nickname, your rom's name and your rom version, for example:

ro.stats.devname=Adlx
ro.stats.romname=Adlxmod
ro.stats.romversion=3.0.0.2

4. To test, reboot your phone, a notification will popup upon when boot finished: check the preview data, then Save. Logcat should show what the app does. Go to *RomStats *and check if there a new device added that could match yours (same model, rom, country, carrier).

And that's it!

I would love if many devs consider participating, so of course, feel free to re-distribute RomStats with your next rom or next patch  (don't forget to configure the 3 lines in build.prop, or it won't gather correctly your info).
Any help is welcome, especially with the web site / charting part.

What data are collected:

* A unique identifier of the device
* Identifier of the device model
* Manufacturer (soon)
* The nickname of the rom's dev
* The name of the rom (without version or model information)
* The rom version number, preferably a.b[.c[.d]]
* Information of the carrier (name, ID)
* From which country is the device (given by the carrier)

The data are ANONYMOUS (regarding the identifier of the device, it's taken from an Android SDK call, then hash using md5, so it can't be reversed).

Here is an interesting article by Chris Soyars explaining more about how the stats work, and why users should participate:http://www.cyanogenmod.com/blog/cmst...-should-opt-in.

Any question, you can me here or on twitter: @adumont.

Credits:
(1) RomStats app is inicially based off CMStats from Cyanogenmod, by Chris Soyars (Apache licensed). For the moment I have slighly modified it to be able to work with any rom, and send the data to another site.


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

This is a sick idea man


----------



## adlx (Jun 6, 2011)

IRONMatt said:


> This is a sick idea man


Why? Don't you like the idea of having some real stats?


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

adlx said:


> Why? Don't you like the idea of having some real stats?


Lol, sick is a good thing! Great concept!


----------



## ryan (Jun 7, 2011)

This is really neat, I can't wait to see this implemented.


----------



## Dbagjones (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, very cool idea.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

When I get to the system apps part of my ROM, this is def. Going in!

via Tapatalk


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

Reminds me of the CM7 stats...

-Brought to you with limited commercial interruption by tapatalk pro


----------



## adlx (Jun 6, 2011)

Brett6781 said:


> Reminds me of the CM7 stats...
> 
> -Brought to you with limited commercial interruption by tapatalk pro


lol, the app based off CMStats (with permission of Chris Soyars). the web & database backend is made from scratch by myself.


----------



## adlx (Jun 6, 2011)

Steady Hawkin said:


> Lol, sick is a good thing! Great concept!


Oh right :-D, Thanks.


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

I think I asked a while back, but is there any chance of a non-launcher intented app so we would just add in an intent into settings or our rom apps just to stop unneeded apps from clogging up the app drawer? That's the only thing I don't like about it, other than that it's worked brilliantly for me for ages now!

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## adlx (Jun 6, 2011)

Jonathon Grigg said:


> I think I asked a while back, but is there any chance of a non-launcher intented app so we would just add in an intent into settings or our rom apps just to stop unneeded apps from clogging up the app drawer? That's the only thing I don't like about it, other than that it's worked brilliantly for me for ages now!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S


True, I remember we spoke of it. truth is I forgot to do it. I'm out for the weekend, but I'll try to remember for next week.









Sent from my Defy running adlxmod using Tapatalk


----------



## roman (Jun 11, 2011)

Good stuff. Looks like I'll be adding this into future ROMs


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

love this....its been needed


----------



## adlx (Jun 6, 2011)

Here you have: RomStats version 1.0.7 "*noLauncher*"

This version will not show in the user launcher's app drawer! So if you want your users to be able to open the app, you will have to create an Intent to open it from another app (like your Settings).

What's new in this version: it will ping RomStats site daily, not just on boot up.

ActivityManager: Starting: Intent { act=android.intent.action.MAIN cat=[android.intent.category.LAUNCHER] cmp=com.adlx.stats/.MainActivity }


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for that, my remaining annoyance is now gone









Sent from my Nexus S


----------

